# Worn Bushings on Car Suspension



## BeyonddePale (1 Apr 2014)

After a routine service of my diesel Skoda(car nearly 9 years old, about  160 000km) was told I had a worn large rear wishbone bushing. Was told it would probably be best to replace before next service (fixed mileage)

As yet I don't feel any effects from driving. Wonder should I get it done immediately or could it wait a while...also what effect exactly does such a worn bushing have on the car's performance...would it be a slow decline (more noise etc.) or a sudden problem arising?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## fraggle (1 Apr 2014)

All your suspension components (metal bars) are connected together... and at the connection point there is a rubber bush, to absorb vibrations etc. They can perish etc.

Eventually you might hear a knocking sound of metal on metal, or your suspension will sag (perhaps not noticeable to the eye) and your tyre might wear unevenly... or, in an emergency situation the car might not react as you would expect, or, there will be 'play' in the suspension and you might feel it a bit 'loose' or 'wiggly' as you drive, especially over uneven surfaces.


----------



## fraggle (1 Apr 2014)

Sometimes a bush is cheap (10) and the metal wishbone part is expensive (150), but the wishbone could be replaced in 30 mins, but it might take 1-2 hours to push out the bush and put a new one on.... so don't be surprised if they tell you to just replace the whole wishbone.... but it depends on how bad it is etc.


----------



## BeyonddePale (1 Apr 2014)

Thanks Fraggle for the advice, much appreciated. Quote was for almost  400euro for replacement of large wishbone bushings...think they're in the rear. Presume a lot of that would be labour. Wonder too how the NCT view worn bushings?


----------



## Shallow Hal (1 Apr 2014)

BeyonddePale said:


> Thanks Fraggle for the advice, much appreciated. Quote was for almost  400euro for replacement of large wishbone bushings...think they're in the rear. Presume a lot of that would be labour. Wonder too how the NCT view worn bushings?





My car(taxi)failed NCT last year,it cost me €400 to get it sorted..i do most work on my car but the bushings have to be burned out,not an easy job,my mechanic did say that they probably looked at the ODO (450,000km at the time)and failed it,he said he really could not see any problems with them,
When i brought it back for the retest,another technician put it up on the ramp,shone at torch at both areas(no shake test)and produced the cert.

I really do wonder sometimes.


----------



## Daithim (1 Apr 2014)

BeyonddePale said:


> After a routine service of my diesel Skoda(car nearly 9 years old, about  160 000km) was told I had a worn large rear wishbone bushing. Was told it would probably be best to replace before next service (fixed mileage)
> 
> As yet I don't feel any effects from driving. Wonder should I get it done immediately or could it wait a while...also what effect exactly does such a worn bushing have on the car's performance...would it be a slow decline (more noise etc.) or a sudden problem arising?
> 
> Any advice appreciated



These bushings are known weak points in most vag cars. Worn bushings can cause sloppy suspension, longer braking times etc. If its failed just replace it. They take less than an hour to replace. No big deal.



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

